# Floating worm "rig" question



## pbw (Aug 14, 2007)

Last night I went fishing decided to try some plastic worms with a small bullet weight and rig it "tex" style.

I decided to try "floating" style I just removed the bullet weight and used the lowest weight hook I had. It did produce the style action I wanted almost had a hog but he showed why he is a hog and got me hung up! I then missed three other fish. During these misses I would see my line go tight at the same time I felt the hard bite then as I started to set the hook they were gone. Is it harder to set the hook with Floating style? I'm I just waiting too long? I keep my hooks deadly sharp.


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2007)

That sounds like a playbook sunfish attack. Could you see allot of sunfish in the water? Sunnys usually grab the tail and swim off. We set the hook because we think its a big bass...nothing. Would they attack it again right away if the worm was left there?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 14, 2007)

I've had the same problem before. I'd set the hook and get nothing but the hook coming back (no worm). Using a weightless lizard, my brother missed nearly every fish, but with a weight we could catch them. Put some attractant on your worm and let the fish have it for a second or two longer before setting the hook. This helped me boat a lot more


----------



## pbw (Aug 14, 2007)

Jim said:


> That sounds like a playbook sunfish attack. Could you see allot of sunfish in the water? Sunnys usually grab the tail and swim off. We set the hook because we think its a big bass...nothing. Would they attack it again right away if the worm was left there?




Lost the tail completely from one worm. The others were pretty good hits, figured they were bass. Guess they could have been Sunfish.


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a playbook sunfish attack. Could you see allot of sunfish in the water? Sunnys usually grab the tail and swim off. We set the hook because we think its a big bass...nothing. Would they attack it again right away if the worm was left there?
> ...



Lost the tail completely...that sounds like turtles. LOL!


----------



## pbw (Aug 15, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



Some reason that reminds me of this movie quote "We Can't Stop Here! This Is Bat Country!" (Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas).

Forgot this info but I'm a professional turtle catching machine caught a dozen last year in under two hours fishing for blue gill  I hate turtles. 
:lol:


----------

